# question about ethernet port



## kxyd (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi,

So i have a FreeBSD 13CURRENT on my pc and it was working great. Until today, that i tried to connect to the internet and it just couldnt. I tried to change the ethernet port on the router but still nothing. I reset the router but still no luck. I booted from the 2nd drive to check if its the same on ubuntu and it is the same. I am guessing that this might be the network adapters problem in my motherboard.

Is there a way to check it from freeBSD? For example see if the ethernet is working(on pci0:25:0:0) or somehow troubleshoot the network card or the ethernet ports.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2021)

kxyd said:


> So i have a FreeBSD 13CURRENT


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## kxyd (Jan 18, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


Hi,

the problem is not with the OS itself, but rather how can i find the problem with some commands. There is the same issue with the other os running in the machine so i dont think it might be a freebsd version problem. Essentially, i wanna check the status of the ethernet port, if its alive. I restarted the router and the problem still exists.


----------



## kxyd (Jan 18, 2021)

For example, i cannot see the ethernet driver on ifconfig, i can only see lo0


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2021)

kxyd said:


> I cannot see the ethernet driver on ifconfig, I can only see lo0


Is this an onboard card? Perhaps you disabled it in the BIOS? Most of the time when a network card dies it's the PHY (physical) part, the card itself is then still being detected. 




kxyd said:


> i wanna check the status of the ethernet port, if its alive.


Look at the status LED on the port of the machine and the port of the router, if there's a link it should light up on both sides. No light, no link. Try a different cable to rule out issues with the cable.


----------



## kxyd (Jan 18, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Is this an onboard card? Perhaps you disabled it in the BIOS? Most of the time when a network card dies it's the PHY (physical) part, the card itself is then still being detected.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the status LED on the port of the machine and the port of the router, if there's a link it should light up on both sides. No light, no link. Try a different cable to rule out issues with the cable.


I checked it and there is no light from the 2nd side, although it was supposed to either blink or be stable as you mentioned. I switched the cables from the plug-router to pc-router and vice versa and its still not working. 

Is there a link that i can see what network cards are available and have drivers for FreeBSD?
I am guessing its the last solution to a faulty ethernet port on motherboard.


----------



## kxyd (Jan 18, 2021)

kxyd said:


> I checked it and there is no light from the 2nd side, although it was supposed to either blink or be stable as you mentioned. I switched the cables from the plug-router to pc-router and vice versa and its still not working.
> 
> Is there a link that i can see what network cards are available and have drivers for FreeBSD?
> I am guessing its the last solution to a faulty ethernet port on motherboard.


SirDice if the ethernet port was working but there were drivers issues, would the interface still pop up at the ifconfig?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2021)

Look at the output of `pciconf -lv`, everything should show up there, even stuff that has no driver. It's an enumeration of the devices as ACPI detects them. Everything is always detected through that. If it's not there it's either been disabled in the BIOS or it's broken.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 18, 2021)

In Ubuntu you can use ethtool, it will show the physical layer problems. I wonder what tool in FreeBSD can do the same?


----------

